# Rca rt2870



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I have a question about a small theater system I bought for my bedroom. It is a RCA RT2870. It comes with a supplied subwoofer. I can't find the handling capacity of the subwoofer, just the total handling of the whole system in the manual. I am looking to buy a better amplified subwoofer for the system. Such as the Sony SA-W2500 (150 watts). I have the ability to run another sub of the main unit. If anyone could help me judge if this subwoofer would be a clear step up from what I have I would appreciate it.

Thanks,

Peter

:coocoo:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome to the forum :T



Petlydecker said:


> ... I am looking to buy a better amplified subwoofer for the system. Such as the Sony SA-W2500 (150 watts). I have the ability to run another sub of the main unit. If anyone could help me judge if this subwoofer would be a clear step up from what I have I would appreciate it.


Is hard to tell not knowing the specifications, but knowing that is an HTIB, most likely the sub is rated around 100WPC and frequency response 35Hz-200Hz, maybe 8" or 10" woofer.

If that's the case, I think the SA-W2500 will be a step above the RCA sub ...you can try it, and if it doesn't work you can return it or exchange for something else (but I'm sure it will work fine) :T


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello Salvasol,

I bought and hooked up the Sony SA-W250. I can't explain what this sounds like. My room shakes with gun fire and explosions. I love this thing because it allows you to increase the frequency and volume on the back of the sub, in relation to the head unit increasing the volume with the romote control. The adjustments make it work in harmony with the rest of my speakers. I bought one more add-on for my system. It is the Polk Audio CS1 center channel speaker. I can't wait to hook this up. Thanks again for your help. I can only imagine what kind of system you are running?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Petlydecker said:


> I bought and hooked up the Sony SA-W250. I can't explain what this sounds like. My room shakes with gun fire and explosions. I love this thing because it allows you to increase the frequency and volume on the back of the sub, in relation to the head unit increasing the volume with the romote control. The adjustments make it work in harmony with the rest of my speakers.


Good to hear you're happy with the new sub ...maybe the one that came with the RCA was a passive sub; don't forget to calibrate the speakers so all sound the same (for this you'll need a SPL meter) or you can do it by ear ...but SPL is more accurate :bigsmile:.



> I bought one more add-on for my system. It is the Polk Audio CS1 center channel speaker. I can't wait to hook this up.


That's nice ...but maybe I have bad news for you.

If you replace the center speaker, you'll need to change the front (L+R) speakes too; they need to timbre match (most of the time they need to be from same company and same model line; in few cases you can match different brands) ...if you can still return the CS1, I suggest you to replace the L+R speakers first, and phamton the center speaker.



> Thanks again for your help. I can only imagine what kind of system you are running?


You're Welcome, that's why we're here ...to help each other.

My system is not the best, like most members after you get into this hobby you start upgrading everything (like what you're doing now, first sub, then center, then fronts, then AVR, then TV, etc...this is a non-stop hobby) :bigsmile:


----------



## Moviefanatic (Jul 5, 2009)

I just got this model. It's not bad, but, like with the OP, the speakers aren't very good. I have an old set of used speakers, so I hooked 'em up, but the subwoofer didn't do what it did for the used machine they came with. I was thinking that maybe it has to do with the digital coaxial it came with. The thing looks like it's a video cord. I actually hooked a video cord I already had and it worked to produce sound, but that used 8 ohms subwoofer just isn't doing the trick. Any ideas?


----------

